# All about cars



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Manchester. by craig philip szlatoszlavek., on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/berser...mB-25oNrt-5vScWr-5vWvZG-ic9y7a-6nEd3m-bfpEqT/
by MS Photographie 
Fast Car Festival - Freies Fahren -Camaro - Supercharged


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/berserker-md/10990888635/
by MS Photographie 










http://www.flickr.com/photos/berserker-md/10991091523/
byMS Photographie 
acc magdeburg


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/berserker-md/10990902645/sizes/l/in/photostream/
by MS Photographie









http://www.flickr.com/photos/berserker-md/10991001916/
by MS Photographie


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Maserati MC12 by GHG Photography, on Flickr


Bugatti Veyron 16.4 Grand Sport by I am Ted7, on Flickr


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Bugatti.*


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Bugatti.*


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Lamborghini Aventador.*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ I always love your photos and you have been doing an awesome job for our forum but the problem is we must provide the names of the photographers and links to the site that you get the photos from. Sorry!


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Rimac Concept_One (the fastest electric car)*




























by:www.rimac-automobili.com http://www.rimac-automobili.com/concept_one/exterior-design-4


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lamborghini Aventador DMC by Martijn Beekmans, on Flickr


Untitled by Martijn Beekmans, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Martijn Beekmans, on Flickr


Lamborghini Aventador DMC by Martijn Beekmans, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Agera R by Martijn Beekmans, on Flickr


Lamborghini Aventador by Martijn Beekmans, on Flickr


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

YF, it seems you like fast (and high) things. 
Btw, oka, were this pictures taken belove the Velebit mountain and on island of Krk?
120 years ago the fastest car was Benz Velo with *amazing speed *of 19km/h.


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

Japanac said:


> YF, it seems you like fast (and high) things.
> Btw, oka, were this pictures taken belove the Velebit mountain and on island of Krk?
> 120 years ago the fastest car was Benz Velo with *amazing speed *of 19km/h.


Rimac Concept_One is photographed on the island of Pag, island landscape looks like the surface of the moon, especially in the second photo?


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Tek sad sam skuzio cestu za Zigljen, zbog 3 trake. kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos guys :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

991 GT3 by Ted Ziemba, on Flickr


Classic by Ted Ziemba, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

991 GT3 by Ted Ziemba, on Flickr


Radical by Ted Ziemba, on Flickr


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

5B8A6519csw by Rasidel Slika, on Flickr


5B8A6515sw by Rasidel Slika, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Toyota FT-1 . 5B8A6941sw by Rasidel Slika, on Flickr


Transformers 4 Pagani Huayra by Stradman, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you like big buns? Bugatti Veyron Vitesse by I am Ted7, on Flickr


Fast ! by Sorin B., on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Killer by Sorin B., on Flickr


Italians ... by Sorin B., on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Qatari Spaceship by Sorin B., on Flickr


Performante by Sorin B., on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

FF by Sorin B., on Flickr


C-H-R-O-M-E by Sorin B., on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you like big buns? Bugatti Veyron Vitesse by I am Ted7, on Flickr


Lamborghini Miura S : True beauty by I am Ted7, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lamborghini Aventador Roadster 50th Anniversary by I am Ted7, on Flickr


Subaru at sunrise! by I am Ted7, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lamborghini Aventador Vörsteiner by I am Ted7, on Flickr


Ferrari Enzo & Lamborghini Aventador by I am Ted7, on Flickr


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Yellow Fever said:


> Lamborghini Aventador Roadster 50th Anniversary by I am Ted7, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Subaru at sunrise! by I am Ted7, on Flickr


How is this picture taken?  :nuts:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Japanac said:


> How is this picture taken?  :nuts:


They used the camera bolted down on the rear bumper.





5B8A6608sw by Rasidel Slika, on Flickr



5B8A6329m2sw by Rasidel Slika, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2418_19_20bws by Rasidel Slika, on Flickr


5B8A9335sw by Rasidel Slika, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

#1000hp @adventuresupercars by Rasidel Slika, on Flickr


5B8A6483sw by Rasidel Slika, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

5B8A6286_7_8-2bwcs by Rasidel Slika, on Flickr


5B8A6568sw by Rasidel Slika, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

5B8A6876_7_8sw by Rasidel Slika, on Flickr



5B8A0093sw by Rasidel Slika, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

F50 and Enzo by Stradman, on Flickr


McLaren 12C Spider by Stradman, on Flickr


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 Geoffray Chantelot | Photographe 的 911 Machine Revival


Flickr 上 Geoffray Chantelot | Photographe 的 Impreza STI


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 Geoffray Chantelot | Photographe 的 GTR


Flickr 上 Geoffray Chantelot | Photographe 的 Speciale


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 Geoffray Chantelot | Photographe 的 GT3


Flickr 上 Geoffray Chantelot | Photographe 的 Aventador


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 Geoffray Chantelot | Photographe 的 991 GT3


Flickr 上 Geoffray Chantelot | Photographe 的 Exige S


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 Geoffray Chantelot | Photographe 的 Audi TTS


Flickr 上 Geoffray Chantelot | Photographe 的 Prior Design


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

by me
:cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ferrari 458 Italia by RaY29rus, on Flickr

Lamborghini Aventador by RaY29rus, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ferrari 458 Italia by RaY29rus, on Flickr

Bugatti Veyron by RaY29rus, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*2015 Mustang*

DSC_0246 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

This is definitely one of my favorite cars right now. 

*Jaguar F Type (2015)*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

The first to be called a supercar... The last Ferrari approved by Enzo Ferrari:

*Ferrari F40 (1987)*


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ I love the body styling.:cheers:

Ferraris from the 1960s and the 1980s were incredibly stylish.


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Then you probably love this. My favorite Ferrari ever:

*Ferrari 288 GTO (1984)*





































And here's the Ferrari 288 GTO Evoluzione, a prototype in which they based the F40. This one has the sliding windows just like the original 1987 F40's had:


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

^^ 

F40's windows


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah, it's a beauty. The only thing I'd have to say is it could use something between the tail lights.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

As a kid I always loved the Lamborghini Diablo. It was the epitome of cool to me. 
It's cooler than any new Lamborghini, I'd say.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

One of the coolest cars of the modern day in my opinion is the Mercedes SLS. The successor to the 1953 Gullwing Coupe SL (arguably the pinnacle of Mercedes design)


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

ThatOneGuy said:


> As a kid I always loved the Lamborghini Diablo. It was the epitome of cool to me.
> It's cooler than any new Lamborghini, I'd say.


I prefer the Countach, in fact, when I was a kid I only liked the Diablo because it was a beast in Need for Seed 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Porsches can be spotted anywhere in Vancouver.

IMG_9110 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9112 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9113 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9224 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9227 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9228 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20171202_115903 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20171202_115910 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20171202_115925 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20171202_115941 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## herrrabarbar (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello, it's nice to find another car-related thread  since we're still waiting for car spots season to open, I'd like to show some of the shots from last year:

77320009 by Adam El, on Flickr

1216x806x1 (10) by Adam El, on Flickr

1216x806x1 (11) by Adam El, on Flickr

1216x806x1 (12) by Adam El, on Flickr

1216x806x1 (13) by Adam El, on Flickr


----------



## herrrabarbar (Jul 6, 2015)

...and for sth completely different - in color. 

1216x806x1 (14) by Adam El, on Flickr

1216x806x1 (15) by Adam El, on Flickr

1216x806x1 (16) by Adam El, on Flickr

1216x806x1 (17) by Adam El, on Flickr

1216x806x1 (18) by Adam El, on Flickr

1216x806x1 (19) by Adam El, on Flickr


----------



## herrrabarbar (Jul 6, 2015)

The classics are alive and kicking, too!

af9bdd788691d1e6c103031a377f4184cc46 by Adam El, on Flickr

1216x806x1 (20) by Adam El, on Flickr

1216x806x1 (21) by Adam El, on Flickr

1216x806x1 (22) by Adam El, on Flickr
Well...some of these, at least

1216x806x1 (23) by Adam El, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Love these classics.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9358 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9359 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## battenfobs (Dec 26, 2016)

Classic Cars
360 Degree Manchester Air/Space Museum
View on computer or youtube app.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArdP2nuLDd8


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

An older BMW


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC09282 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC09283 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC09284 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Not cars but what the hack.

20180414_120948 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180414_121015 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20180414_121832 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20180414_121844 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC00556 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

IMG_6286P2a by cth2206, on Flickr



IMG_6513P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01035 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

DSC01036 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

DSC01037 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

DSC01038 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

DSC01040 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9814 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9815 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9825 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Not a real car but looks pretty cool.

20180426_104434 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180426_104445 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180426_104451 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

My kind of car.

20180521_140947 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20180521_141006 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20180521_141023 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20180521_141032 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Im only interested in the small one, not sure its for sale tho.

20180521_145733 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180521_145740 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20190731_123802 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190731_123809 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190731_123812 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190731_123821 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190731_123832 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03380 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03381 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03383 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03437 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03454 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03456 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03457 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03458 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03459 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03460 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03461 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7597 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7599 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7601 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7603 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7606 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7607 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5138 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5139 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5140 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5140 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5140 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5143 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5144 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5145 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5146 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lotus Evija hypercar is an electric rebirth for the British sports car maker
*



> British sports car maker, Lotus, has unveiled a 1,900 horsepower all-electric supercar with a price tag that surpasses $2 million.
> 
> The new Evija is a big departure for Lotus, a brand usually known for making small, nimble sports cars at relatively affordable prices. Prices for the Lotus Elise, for instance, start at about £42,000 in England, or roughly $52,000. Prices for the Lotus Evora 400, the only Lotus model currently available in the United States, start at under $100,000.
> Lotus also doesn't usually boast about enormous horsepower. The battery-powered Evija, however, is being touted as "the world's most powerful series production road car" -- if the car can actually deliver Lotus' 1,900 horsepower target once it's produced. The car will be able to go from zero to over 60 miles an hour in less than three seconds and will have a top speed of more than 200 miles an hour.
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/16/success/lotus-evija-electric-supercar/index.html


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5158 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5159 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5160 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5161 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5162 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5314 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5315 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5316 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5317 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5318 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5319 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5320 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5321 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5322 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5414 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5415 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5416 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5417 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5418 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5419 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4583 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4584 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4737 (2) by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4738 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4831 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0351 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0352 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0353 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0354 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Its not a car but not going to open a new thread for it. 

IMG_5670 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5674 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5675 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5678 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Vladdik (Oct 12, 2018)

Yellow Fever said:


> IMG_5414 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
> IMG_5415 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
> IMG_5416 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
> IMG_5417 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
> ...


A beautiful model, one you don’t often see on the streets.:lol:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5683 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5684 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8813 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8815 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8817 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8823 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8824 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8825 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04033 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04034 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04035 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04036 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04037 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates about cars :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More..

DSC04039 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04040 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04041 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04042 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nissan Concept Car, Tokyo, Japan by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1725 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1726 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1727 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1728 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1729 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1730 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1736 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1737 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2230 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2231 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2232 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2233 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2234 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1209 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1214 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1213 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1212 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1343 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1344 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1346 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1356 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1362 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1364 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ferrari 458 by Logan Falzone, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_3347 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3359 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3348 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3358 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1971 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1974 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 1

IMG_7075 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7076 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7077 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7078 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More...

IMG_7079 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7080 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7081 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7082 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7083 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7085 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7086 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7087 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0351 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0352 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0353 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0354 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7441 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7442 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7443 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7445 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More..

IMG_7446 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7447 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7448 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20191214_114816 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191214_114824 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191214_114840 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8196 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8197 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8198 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8200 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8201 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8232 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8233 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8234 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8236 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8237 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Tucson2018 (Jun 1, 2018)

ardues said:


>


----------



## Tucson2018 (Jun 1, 2018)

That horseshoe grill, IMO, uglifies the car. I'm exceedingly picky about cars that I would buy and I wouldn't by this car just because of the horseshoe shaped grill. I have an older 1985 Toyota Supra.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8691 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8692 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8693 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8694 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More...

IMG_8695 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8696 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8697 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8698 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8736 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8737 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8738 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8739 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Hung


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8758 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8759 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8760 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8907 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8908 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8909 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8933 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8934 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8941 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8942 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8943 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08099 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08100 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

031 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
030 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0215 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0216 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0217 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0219 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

423 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
414 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
398 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
397 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
396 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
394 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0502 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0503 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0504 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0506 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0512 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2282 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2285 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2311 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2312 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2325 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2326 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2329 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1595 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1596 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1597 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1598 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1809 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1810 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1811 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1812 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1813 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1814 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1815 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2111 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2112 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2113 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2114 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2115 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2116 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

My Honda Pilot

20200916_184039 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200916_184048 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200916_184115 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200916_184149 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200916_185142 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200916_185207 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_3783 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3787 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3791 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3794 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_3804 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3808 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3810 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3813 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3816 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2510 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2511 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2512 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2513 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2514 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_3897 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3898 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3899 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3900 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

more

IMG_3901 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3902 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3903 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_3937 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3938 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3939 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3940 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3941 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3942 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

My old car
IMG_3970 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4387 (1) by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4388 (1) by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4389 (1) by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4390 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20200829_135701 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200829_135724 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200829_135731 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200829_135741 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04769 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04770 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04771 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04772 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5095 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5096 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5097 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5098 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5125 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5126 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5127 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5128 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20200920_122412 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200920_122420 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200920_122427 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200920_122443 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20200920_134214 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## SMSShiva (Mar 8, 2021)

Yellow Fever said:


> Manchester. by craig philip szlatoszlavek., on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


photo composition is absolutely beautiful


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5326 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5327 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5329 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5330 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5331 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5332 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20200916_184039 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200916_184048 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200916_184115 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200916_184149 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200916_185142 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200916_185207 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

P4100170 by B Toronto, on Flickr
P4100167 by B Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20200830_132813 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200830_132820 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200830_132826 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200830_132834 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200830_132846 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200830_132851 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5913 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5914 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5915 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5916 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A 1919 Ford Model T snowmobile.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Jean Bugatti standing next to his Bugatti Royale, one of seven built (1932)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thomas Edison with his electric car in 1910.
Equipped with Edison’s state-of-the-art battery, the Bailey Electric managed to make 100 miles on a full charge.
In September 1910 the electric car competed with much bigger petrol-powered cars in a 1,000 miles long endurance run.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The new Tesla semi


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6096 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6097 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6098 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6099 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6100 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6147 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6148 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6149 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2022 - Vancouver - Shiny Lamborghini by Ted McGrath, on Flickr
Porsche 718 GT4 by Mathieu PIERRE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photo updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6823 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6824 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7125 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7462 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7463 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7464 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7465 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Iran khodro (under sanctions) unveiled his first SUV :


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7466 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7676 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7679 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7691 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7695 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7699 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8775 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8776 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8777 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8656 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8658 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8659 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------

